
The Internet Isn’t Just Another TV Pipe - joelhaus
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/01/the-internet-isnt-just-another-tv-pipe/
======
bediger
_The Internet isn’t just another pipe. The Internet is an open distribution
platform available to anyone, a fundamental change to the business landscape
in which we operate. And the Internet is bidirectional, which should
fundamentally change the product we offer._

I agree, and that's the first thing that the Big Media Companies (and I have
to include Microsoft in this category) are working to change. That's what DRM
(Copy Protection) is all about, both physically and economically. That's what
keeping people ignorant about how web browsers work is all about. That's what
port blocking is all about, and that's what bandwidth caps are all about.

